# The monk and the honeybee by Paul Jungels, short read on Brother Abby and such



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

The monk and the honeybee (1999)


Carl Kehrle (Brother Adam’s civil name) was born on 3rd August 1898 in Mittelbiberach (Schwaben, Germany) as the son of the village miller. Following his mother’s express wish, as early as March 1910 he entered the Benedictine Abbey of Buckfast (in South-West England), whose inmates at the time...




www.apiservices.biz





Just found this and thought I would pass it along.
Didn't know which area to put it in so Please move if there is another section it would better fit and bee seen better


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

(66) The Monk and the Honeybee Part 1-5 - YouTube You can watch the video's here.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you Clayton


https://www.melissocosmos.com/2016/02/tribute-to-brother-adam.html


Yet another


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

and some more for you , radio interview


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Only listened to the first so far, more here. Brother Adam, Buckfast 1983 Tapes | BeeScanning


----------

